# منتديات الجودة والتقويم والإعتماد Quality Assurance and Accreditation > Quality Assurance and Accreditation >  كيف تقرأ بسرعة, Fast reading

## h.s.a

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته كتاب يعلمك كيفية القراءة السريعه 

http://www.egyview.com/egyup/download.php?id=18

----------


## مروة سمير

مشكووووووووووووووور

----------

